# [Risolto] Problema compilazione kernel

## primax

Ciao a tutti, e da un paio di giorni che quando vado a compilare il kernel mi da questo errore:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 3.3.8-gentoo for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.3.8-gentoo bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:2813:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for LEDS_CLASS

.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

--

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  * Wireless

  *

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

--

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

--

torture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function âyylex1â:

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of âfwriteâ, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irqinit.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  TIMEC   kernel/timeconst.h

/bin/sh: perl: command not found

make[1]: *** [kernel/timeconst.h] Error 127

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/scattered.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  MKCAP   arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c

/bin/sh: perl: command not found

make[3]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c] Error 127

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2

make: *** [arch/x86] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 
```

Ho un processore i3, questo è il mio make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

LINGUAS="it"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

USE="-gnome -gtk mmx sse sse2 nvidia qt4 kde dbus libxm12 icu cd cdr dvd dvdr alsa m4 python perl bzip2 xml zlib X"

#Specchi

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Su genkernel usando --menuconfig ho solo scelto core2/xeon (ora non ricordo come si chima)

----------

## algebrato

 *primax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
> 
> 

 

Uhmm gli i3 non hanno architettura x86_64 ? Dovrebbero aver sostituito la vecchia flag amd64.

----------

## Onip

 *primax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /bin/sh: perl: command not found 
> 
> 

 

il problema è decisamente questo.

perl è installato? se sì devi cercare di capire perchè non è presente nel path, altrimenti vedi di installarlo con

```
# emerge -1 dev-lang/perl
```

 e, se non va a buon termine prova con un BINHOST pubblico (ci sono indicazioni sul forum sul come).

----------

## ago

 *algebrato wrote:*   

>  *primax wrote:*   
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
> 
>  
> ...

 

No, è esatto

----------

## primax

Si era perl...strano però..

Comunque ho installato e compilato.

Grazie dell'aiuto.

----------

## ago

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421483

----------

